# 10 coole T-Shirts, die Sie vermutlich noch nicht kennen [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. September 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 10 coole T-Shirts, die Sie vermutlich noch nicht kennen [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 10 coole T-Shirts, die Sie vermutlich noch nicht kennen [Anzeige]


----------



## alphasoldier2k9 (21. September 2009)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## EasyRick (21. September 2009)

alphasoldier2k9 schrieb:


> laaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig



sign


----------



## majorguns (21. September 2009)

Das mit dem Laggen finde ich ganz cool


----------



## Bummsbirne (21. September 2009)

...stimmt..langweilig...btw: Das Hadouken Shirt habe ich


----------



## Ahab (21. September 2009)

boah wie öööde...


----------



## EpeeNoire (26. September 2009)

The Voices in my Head are Idiots find ich ja mal grenzgeil


----------



## t3h_b (27. September 2009)

Das unskilled Shirt habe ich mir selbstverständlich schon vor Jahren gekauft. Den Spruch mit den Stimmen im Kopf find ich super, aber das würde ich nicht als T-Shirt tragen.


----------



## theLamer (27. September 2009)

"Privacy is not a crime" würde ich evtl. tragen...

... würde dann aber bestimmt als Piratenpartei-Wähler abgestempelt


----------



## Curry (4. Oktober 2009)

Die T-Shirts sind echt hamma...
werde mir wohl welche bestellen....das Valve T-Shirt bezieht sich doch auf L4D oder?


----------



## majorguns (4. Oktober 2009)

Curry schrieb:


> Die T-Shirts sind echt hamma...
> werde mir wohl welche bestellen....das Valve T-Shirt bezieht sich doch auf L4D oder?


Ich denke schon, ich überlege mir das mit dem laggen zu hohlen das ist einfach nur geil


----------



## push@max (4. Oktober 2009)

Die Shirts sind echt lahm!


----------



## Zsinj (4. Oktober 2009)

Die meisten sind ja mal echt zum 

Kein wunder das man die nicht kennt 

Ein paar sind ja noch annehmbar.


----------



## locojens (4. Oktober 2009)

Zumal es jede Woche die selben sind ... HALLO DIE KENNEN WIR NUN SEIT MEHREREN WOCHEN!

Wenn das schon unter so einer Überschrift steht, sollte man evtl. auch mal was Neues zeigen und nicht jede Woche den selben Mist.

MfG Loco!


----------

